# Dash cam



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

I installed a dash cam in early August and reached out to uber asking if it was ok and requested they inform me of their policy regarding having a recording device for safety. I let them know I had a sign stating IN CAR CAMERA RECORDING. The response from uber was that some people might be uncomfortable and it may affect my ratings. That's it. Well a couple days ago I transported a couple who were both veteran uber drivers, both uber experts. And they commented about the camera and said they didn't know how they felt about it. Mrs Uber Expert said she carries a tazer for her own safety. So today I get an email from uber support stating they received a complaint about my camera and instructed me to ASK EVERY PASSENGER if it is ok for me to record them. I feel this is BS and replied to this new email with the response I previously received when I asked uber for their policy on recording devices. Any advice from forum users would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

The camera should have "screen saver mode" where the screen shuts off after a few minutes. Put the camera in that mode as it will be less conspicuous. Also try to run the cord through the headliner and hide the cable. Place the camera in front of the mirror.
Passengers that complain can suck a dick and so can Uber telling you how to conduct your business. Im actually surprised it's not mandatory with all the sexual assault cases and lawsuit stemming from he said she said. Are those people walking into stores and asking the clerks to shut the cameras off? The camera could save your ass in a legal sense and $$. It's an eyewitness that doesn't lie and doesn't take sides. If you're at fault, hide that ****er!! Lol


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> The camera should have "screen saver mode" where the screen shuts off after a few minutes. Put the camera in that mode as it will be more inconspicuous. Also try to run the cord through the headliner and hide the cable. Place the camera in front of the mirror. Passengers that complain can suck a dick and so can Uber telling you how to conduct your business. Are those people walking into a store and asking the clerk to shut the cameras off? The camera could save your ass in a legal sense and $$. It's an eyewitness that doesn't lie and doesn't take sides. If you're at fault, hide that ****er!! Lol


The camera does not have a display. I have to remove the micro SD card in order to view any of the footage on my computer. But I do need to hide the cables better. Thank you.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Lawyer up


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

lovisone said:


> The camera does not have a display. I have to remove the micro SD card in order to view any of the footage on my computer. But I do need to hide the cables better. Thank you.


If it doesn't have a screen then it shouldn't be a problem hiding it better. If the cable can't be hidden on your own take it into a audio install place and ask them to run a cable to power the unit and turn on when the car turns on. Shouldn't be more than $100. Takes under an hour. If a passenger notices it and asks just say "I get a discount for having it through my insurance company".


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

lovisone said:


> The camera does not have a display. I have to remove the micro SD card in order to view any of the footage on my computer. But I do need to hide the cables better. Thank you.


If it doesn't have a screen then it shouldn't be a problem hiding it better. If the cable can't be hidden on your own take it into a audio install place and ask them to run a cable to power the unit and turn on when the car turns on. Shouldn't be more than $100. Takes under an hour. If a passenger notices it and asks just say "I get a discount for having it through my insurance company".


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

The "insurance discount" is a good excuse. Maybe change the sign with "for your safety..."
Bear in mind, California is a 2-party consent state, meaning both you and the pax must agree. And you have to have the sign notifying them as you're doing. If they demand you shut it down, legally you have to. In other threads about this, one driver told the pax it's automatically uploaded to a cloud. 

Hard wiring isn't difficult. I got the parts for less than $20.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

I just fixed the cable issue. But I'm not trying to hide the camera. I do have a sign informing pax that they are on camera. But now uber is saying I have to ask every pax for permission! Here is their email:

_Haleema from Uber here, following up on a recent complaint concerning your vehicle. It was reported that you have a video camera in your vehicle, and I just wanted to verify whether or not that was true._

_If so, we are not asking you to dismantle it, but we are asking you to ask your clients if they consent to being recorded before you proceed. You can say something like, "before I get the ride started, I do have a video camera to preserve the integrity of the ride and for your safety and mind, do you consent to being recorded?"

If they do not, then you can ask them to cancel and re-request another ride. Please do not take any video recorded rides without prior consent, if you do in fact have a video camera in your vehicle.

If you have any questions, comments, or concerns, please follow up.

Thank you_,

Here is the initial email:

_*Paolo* (Uber)

Aug 6, 01:16

Hi Patricia,_

_Thanks for writing to ask us about this. Happy to help._

_As an independent contractor, it is your choice as to whether or not you'd like to have a camera in your car. That said, it is important that you follow local regulations regarding proper disclosure of any recording that you do, and we do find that riders tend to find being recorded an uncomfortable experience, which may impact your ratings._

_However, an Uber decal should be enough along with your note about in-vehicle recording._

_

*Patricia *

Aug 5, 14:39

For safety purposes I just installed a dashcam which records in car activity. Please advise what signage is required to be posted. I made a small decal for each window which states IN CAR CAMERA RECORDING. Please let me know uber policy regarding dashcams use. Thank you.

Sent
_


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> The "insurance discount" is a good excuse. Maybe change the sign with "for your safety..."
> Bear in mind, California is a 2-party consent state, meaning both you and the pax must agree. And you have to have the sign notifying them as you're doing. If they demand you shut it down, legally you have to. In other threads about this, one driver told the pax it's automatically uploaded to a cloud.
> 
> Hard wiring isn't difficult. I got the parts for less than $20.


I think I will update my sign. Thank you. I did unplug it one time when a pax started reading off her credit card number to someone on the phone. If they demand I shut it down I think I would be more comfortable asking them to cancel the ride and requesting another driver.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

lovisone said:


> I think I will update my sign. Thank you. I did unplug it one time when a pax started reading off her credit card number to someone on the phone. If they demand I shut it down I think I would be more comfortable asking them to cancel the ride and requesting another driver.


You don't need consent and Uber cannot make you remove it. Forget the sign and forget anyone making a complaint. Just because someone opens their mouth to Uber doesn't mean it's a justified complaint. 
It's your right, for your safety, and could save you from a frivolous lawsuit. The camera should be pointing out towards the street and audio recording. *Uber just promoted some ****** bag karaoking, recording passengers and barely paying attention to the road with his hand in the air, no hands on the wheel, looking away with his eyes closed. So they'd be huge Hippocrates!


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Maybe not in Minnesota, BurgerTiime...but California laws ar very specific regarding this. It does require consent and a sign if using a dual channel camera and/or audio recording the interior conversations. The only thing the OP doesn't need is Uber's permission.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> Maybe not in Minnesota, BurgerTiime...but California laws ar very specific regarding this. It does require consent and a sign if using a dual channel camera and/or audio recording the interior conversations. The only thing the OP doesn't need is Uber's permission.


Not in place of business.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

California law reference wiretapping/eavesdropping states both parties need to consent to _audio _recording.

This applies to locations where privacy is _expected.
_
The chick reading off her CC# in front of anyone whose trust she'd question, is a nit.

Your sign stating audio/video being recorded is more than fine.

Uber cares about legality only when it takes $ from them.

Record everything, stay safe, and
Uber-on!


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Not in place of business.


You might want to Google that. Makes no matter whether business or pleasure.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Really? So if I walk into a jewelry store in California I have to sign a paper consenting to being video taped? If I pump gas at a gas station does the clerk come walking out with a consent form? If I take a taxi from the LA Airport the driver has to give me a paper before the trip to sign? Cause I've been to Cali and many taxis have dash cams. Even the train and busses. ATM randomly take your picture too! So only in a private setting is consent needed. Not a public place or place of business. Pretty sure of that.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

*Public Meetings*

If you attend a public meeting (i.e., a meeting of a governmental body required to be open to the public by law) in California, you may make an audio or video recording unless the state or local body holding the meeting determines that the recording disrupts the proceedings by noise, illumination, or obstruction of view. Cal. Gov't Code § 11124.1(a); Cal Gov't Code §§ 54953.5(a),-.6.

A business is a public place. You are using your car as a business AND in a public place.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Pretty sure you're not familiar with the two party consent laws. It references AUDIO...so your security camera references don't apply. If a placard is present, and neither express objection, it's implied consent.

A portion of SB1534 (taxi dash cam law - "Under the Penal Code, audio recording requires the expressed consent of all parties to a conversation. Such consent is difficult to achieve with passengers in a vehicle who change with each trip the vehicle makes. To address this issue, AB 1942 required that a vehicle equipped with a video event recorder have posted in it visible notice that it is equipped with a video event recorder."

Your pubic meeting reference had zero to do with the subject matter.


----------



## SantaRosaUberX (Sep 7, 2015)

As has been earlier stated California is a two party consent state. I recently installed a forward facing dash cam with audio capability. I initially disabled audio recording because I wanted to be legal and didn't want to be putting out signs etc. After being physically threatened by a drunken moron I figured screw it and enabled audio with no notification to passengers. In a couple of hundred rides no one has noticed the thing.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Privacy is not and can not be expected when riding in a vehicle for hire- in public transportation. Bull hockey! Put your sign in the glove box and hide your wires. that camera is for your protection -just drive!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Fortunately, the laws in Georgia are a bit more lenient. I can run a dash cam from my android (I use AutoBoy - $2.98 for the paid version). It records forward only video PLUS audio. No need to disclose. And it's pretty light on the processor compared to other apps I use.

I just don't like videos shot in portrait. But this one records your GPS location simultaneously so if there is a wreck or back seat anomoly, it can help in investigations. I run it all the time, with and without pax.

May not be legal in California.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a falcon zero. Didn't hide the wire, didn't post a sign, don't really give a damn, you're in my car. I have had a few people ask about it and everyone has been cool with it. I will say for $100, it's well worth the piece of mind. Funny how I really haven't had a bad ride since I put that thing in there.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> I have a falcon zero. Didn't hide the wire, didn't post a sign, don't really give a damn, you're in my car. I have had a few people ask about it and everyone has been cool with it. I will say for $100, it's well worth the piece of mind. Funny how I really haven't had a bad ride since I put that thing in there.


You're in Kentucky. Laws in California are known to the state to cause cancer.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

On Android those apps are OK but Apple does not allow recording when it's running in the background. I downloaded an app from the applestore- it works, but I've got to have it running up front.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for encouraging me to stick with Android on my next upgrade. Gonna go Note 4.


----------

